# ICC Cricket World Cup 2011



## DB74 (22 Feb 2011)

Anyone following this tournament?

I see England could be in trouble against the mighty Netherlands in their opener

Netherlands reached 292/6 from their 50 overs  -England to bat after lunch


----------



## TarfHead (22 Feb 2011)

DB74 said:


> Anyone following this tournament?


 
No

Or, not yet. Waiting for Ireland to knock over one of the big seeds, then I'll be on that bandwagon  !


----------



## DB74 (22 Feb 2011)

Good man - I'll keep you a seat


----------



## RonanC (22 Feb 2011)

Been watching some of the matches so far, watching the England match now and they are really struggling, and the run rate target is ever increasing. This could be a big upset!! Will have to watch the highlghts of the Irish match Fri night somewhere - See if the Blarney Army manage to replicate some of the 2007 party atmosphere!! 

Heard the other day that future World Cups will only have the top10 test teams which means the likes of Ireland and the Netherlands wont qualify unless one of them manages to knock Zimbabwe off that 10th position which is very unliklely.


----------



## Liamos (25 Feb 2011)

What a performance by Ireland! Bangladesh bowled out for 205. A very reachable target for Ireland. Can they do it? Its going to be nervewrecking!


----------



## DB74 (25 Feb 2011)

If we can manage the spinners and don't lose a wicket in the 1st 10 overs then we have a great shout of winning this.

Rankin's bowling was poor with 62 runs from 9 overs. Don't know why Botha didn't get to bowl 10 overs. Could have saved up to maybe 10 runs which could be crucial in a couple of hours time.


----------



## RonanC (25 Feb 2011)

I think Porterfield, Stirling and Joyce on their day could easily reach 205 between them, but it all depends on as DB74 says, the start and those tricky spinners. I have been reading the BBC commentary on the match and George Dockrell has been mentioned as having bowled very well and 23 runs from 10overs is a fantastic achievment, also picked up two wickets. He's only 18!! and wait til you see, England will be all over him in no time!! Pity


----------



## RonanC (25 Feb 2011)

Ireland are in trouble, Porterfield and Stirling gone very early!


----------



## Liamos (25 Feb 2011)

Paddy Power still have them as favourites to win the game.


----------



## DB74 (25 Feb 2011)

Joyce & Niall O'Brien have steadied the ship for the moment anyway

Ireland are 1/2 on Betfair which is a good sign


----------



## DB74 (25 Feb 2011)

Typical - Joyce is gone


----------



## RonanC (25 Feb 2011)

I think this could be over pretty quick, Niall O'Brien has just gone for 38, we are into our bowlers now. Botha can knock a few, so can Mooney and Johnston but I dont have much faith. Wonder what the odds are now?


----------



## DB74 (25 Feb 2011)

Ireland are 9/4


----------



## Liamos (25 Feb 2011)

Squeaky bum time


----------



## DB74 (25 Feb 2011)

Ireland lost - all out for 178


----------



## damson (26 Feb 2011)

RonanC said:


> I think this could be over pretty quick, Niall O'Brien has just gone for 38, we are into our bowlers now. Botha can knock a few, so can Mooney and Johnston but I dont have much faith. Wonder what the odds are now?


 From today's _Irish Times_: 





> Madam, – I see that Johnston, Mooney and O’Brien are again playing cricket for Ireland (Sport, February 25th). Does this make them the greatest thing since sliced bread? – Yours, etc,
> GRAEME GUTHRIE,
> Cross,
> Kilmeena,
> Westport, Co Mayo.


----------



## ydontu (26 Feb 2011)

I think I would rather cut my gonads off with a rusty nail than pander to this West Brit rubbish.


----------



## RonanC (26 Feb 2011)

There's no difference at all in following Cricket and following English football teams(Liverpool, Man Utd, Arsenal, Chelsea, Leeds - all well supported here in Ireland) or supporting Rugby(an English sport) or cheering on English Darts players when they play here in Ireland or on TV. This WestBrit thing is typical of those who throw on an English football jersey every day and never think about it. 

I'd support an Irish team in *any sport*, and would give more support to those sports I have an understand and liking of.


----------



## DB74 (26 Feb 2011)

ydontu said:


> I think I would rather cut my gonads off with a rusty nail than pander to this West Brit rubbish.


 
Says the man who bought Celtic shares for his nephew

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=82766


----------



## ydontu (26 Feb 2011)

DB74 said:


> Says the man who bought Celtic shares for his nephew
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=82766


 
Your point being caller?

How exactly does following a great team like Celtic go against cricket being a. a generally crap sport and b. a relic of colonialism?

Maybe I should throw in a 'eye roll' smiley here?............nah thats a little passe!


----------



## DB74 (26 Feb 2011)

Why should I support a crap Scottish team playing an English game in a crap league ahead of an Irish team playing in a World Cup.


----------



## ydontu (27 Feb 2011)

I dont, I support a crap Irish soccer team. My nephew supports Celtic (hardly crap though) and I have a soft spot for them as well.

But that is aside from the issue that I raised, cricket is a boring and genuinely crap colonialist sport play by post-colonial countries and their former masters - soccer is a much more attractive sport and a genuinely world sport.

Maybe we should get loads of Irish women to marry Brazilian soccer stars and put green shirts on them and call them Irish! The cricket team makes Tony Cascarino look as Irish as the Bull McCabe.

I'll be honest there are better sports out there that Irish people excel at that I think are more deserving of support but they dont get enough coverage without people yapping about a no-mark sport like Cricket.

Sorry if my view of the sport doesnt fit in with yours.


----------



## RonanC (27 Feb 2011)

ydontu said:


> I dont, I support a crap Irish soccer team. My nephew supports Celtic (hardly crap though) and I have a soft spot for them as well.
> 
> But that is aside from the issue that I raised, cricket is a boring and genuinely crap colonialist sport play by post-colonial countries and their former masters - soccer is a much more attractive sport and a genuinely world sport.
> 
> ...



Have you watched any of the World Cup so far?? One Day Internationals or ODI's are in fact great fun, plenty of action happening all the time. Its a very fast paced game in comparison to normal test cricket. Atmosphere is always electric, especially when played in India, Pakistan, Bangladesh or the Carribbean. I dont like watching test cricket. I find it slow and boring. 

Cricket is part of life in many old colonised countries, its part of their tradition, its who they are... They play cricket out of the love of the game, nothing else.

New Zealand wouldnt have rugby if the English didnt colonise them. Where would we be without the All Blacks?? 

Brazil wouldnt have football unless the English didnt bring footballs with them as part of their colonisation of the Americas. That excuse you are using doesnt work. End of.


----------



## RonanC (2 Mar 2011)

England v Ireland is on at the moment. Ireland's bowlers did very well in the last 10 overs, restricting England to something like 50 runs. We've lost some of our big hitters very early on but Kevin O'Brien is doing superbly! 76 not out. 

We need 106 runs from 90 balls - not impossible!!


----------



## TarfHead (2 Mar 2011)

ydontu said:


> The cricket team makes Tony Cascarino look as Irish as the Bull McCabe..


 
I think if you spent a few minutes checking out the names and  backgrounds of the Irish squad, you'd realise your view of the sport is not based on fact or evidence.


----------



## Sunny (2 Mar 2011)

Whatever happens, what a performance!! O'Briens knock is one of the best I have seen from any player in one day cricket.


----------



## RonanC (2 Mar 2011)

Sunny said:


> Whatever happens, what a performance!! O'Briens knock is one of the best I have seen from any player in one day cricket.


 
BBC are saying it could be the best in World Cup history!! Oh I wish I was at home watching this


----------



## Liamos (2 Mar 2011)

Ireland are favourites!


----------



## Sunny (2 Mar 2011)

RonanC said:


> BBC are saying it could be the best in World Cup history!! Oh I wish I was at home watching this


 
It should be the fastest 100 in world cup history. Have never seen anything like it. He has battered them. I think England will hang on but what guts by the Irish lads.


----------



## Sunny (2 Mar 2011)

100 off 50 balls. Unbelievable stuff. Previous world cup record was off 66 balls.


----------



## Caveat (2 Mar 2011)

What's going on? overs/outs/not out

Are we winning or wha' ?


----------



## RonanC (2 Mar 2011)

We need 27 runs from 24 balls


----------



## Caveat (2 Mar 2011)

So....er...is that good news?


----------



## Sunny (2 Mar 2011)

Caveat said:


> So....er...is that good news?


 
Ha ha. As Alex Ferguson would say, it is squeaky bum time!! 20 runs off 18 balls nedded!


----------



## Caveat (2 Mar 2011)

So it's possible?

I have no interest (as you might be able to tell) but the wee Irish nationalist with a small n inside me would love to beat the English. Sorry.


----------



## Sunny (2 Mar 2011)

Ireland are favourites but it's very close. Beating your closest neighbour is always nice! No matter what the sport!


----------



## RonanC (2 Mar 2011)

12 from 12 required !!! 

ITS ON !!! WOW


----------



## Sunny (2 Mar 2011)

English commentators comment!

G Boycott: "If you leprechauns can't get over the line now, I don't know... My mum could win it from here; you've done the hard work."


----------



## DB74 (2 Mar 2011)

Tarfhead, Tarfhead, come on, the bandwageon is filling up!


----------



## Sunny (2 Mar 2011)

DB74 said:


> Tarfhead, Tarfhead, come on, the bandwageon is filling up!


 
I hope you are not putting me in that bandwagon. Used up a days holidays to watch this!


----------



## boaber (2 Mar 2011)

Ireland win!!


----------



## DB74 (2 Mar 2011)

Ireland backed at 399/1 on BF (presumably just after Porterfield went out 1st ball)


----------



## Sunny (2 Mar 2011)

And sooooooooooooo worth it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RonanC (2 Mar 2011)

Unbelievable stuff !! Possibly bigger than the Pakistan win in the last World Cup !!!


----------



## Caveat (2 Mar 2011)

Excuse me, I have a few emails to compose to my UK suppliers/colleagues/whingers etc etc


----------



## TarfHead (2 Mar 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Or, not yet. Waiting for Ireland to knock over one of the big seeds, then I'll be on that bandwagon  !


 
OK - I'm now ready to hop on that bandwagon  !


----------



## Mpsox (2 Mar 2011)

Caveat said:


> Excuse me, I have a few emails to compose to my UK suppliers/colleagues/whingers etc etc


 
I've been doing that myself this evening, deep down, there is a Fenian in all of us. !!


----------



## Lak (2 Mar 2011)

Brilliant win for Ireland and well done !
mixed feelings as an Englishman and a cricket fan with little sucesss in getting the sports mad kids to take an interest in the game and one who has spent many a day down at Trent Bridge, this can only be good for Irish cricket, I am dissapointed and elated at the same time.


----------



## RMCF (2 Mar 2011)

What a game. What a day. What an innings.


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 Mar 2011)

I say, jolly good show, chappies! I was away from my tv so I was depending on radio updates. Brilliant!

As one texter to the show said, it's a bit like England beating Ireland at hurling!


----------



## DB74 (2 Mar 2011)

Sunny said:


> I hope you are not putting me in that bandwagon. Used up a days holidays to watch this!


 
No not at all. I was merely having a laugh with Tarfhead based on his first post on the thread.

Fantastic win today. We should be 2 from 2.

If we play like that against the Windies we could still make the quarters


----------



## horusd (3 Mar 2011)

I know next to nothing about cricket, but this quote from the BBC is sweet. Any time we kick the" auld enemy " in sport is a good day.



> *Kevin O'Brien blazed the fastest century in Cricket World Cup history as Ireland pulled off an astonishing victory over England in Bangalore.*


* BBC Website.*


I'm tempted to ask what is a "century"... but that really would be displaying my ignorance!


----------



## Bronte (3 Mar 2011)

It's all marvellous.  Fantastic and well done the Irish team.  Maybe we should do more minority sports as we seem to be able to win at this.  

On some radio yesterday a comment was made that the Irish team were more Irish than the English team were English so I guess I'll have to have a look and see what they mean but the names sounded Irish at the very least.  Could never figure out why the English were so into soccer when most of the players came from anywhere but the UK or the area it's played in.  

But still and all I have to decide which is more boring cricket or soccer and that's a hard call.     

In this day and age cannot under Ydontu's comments.  

Great result all the same and once again I've heard nothing but sport this morning but happy to do so.


----------



## DB74 (3 Mar 2011)

There's a lot of talk about the fastest 100 in World Cup (and rightly so) but it should also be noted that the 327 runs that Ireland had to beat was the biggest total in World Cup history that has been succesfully chased by the team batting second.

Fantastic performance all-round


----------



## Liamos (3 Mar 2011)

Looks like Canada are taking some inspiration from Ireland. Pakistan are 181 for 8. Canada are only 11/4 with bookies! Look what the Irish have started!


----------



## Liamos (3 Mar 2011)

184 all out! Is there another shock on the cards?


----------



## horusd (3 Mar 2011)

Someone is going to have to explain this game. What does 184 all out acutally mean in normal language !


----------



## RonanC (3 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Someone is going to have to explain this game. What does 184 all out acutally mean in normal language !


 
Each team is given maximum of 50 overs (6 balls per over) to score as many runs as possible while also trying to avoid losing all their batsmen (each team has 11 batsmen per game) and must have two to continue, so when they lose the 10th man, they are all out as the 11th man cannot play alone even if they have yet to reach the required 50 overs.

so... Pakistan scored 184 runs and had all their men bowled out within 43 overs. 

Canada then had the same, 50 overs, 11 batsmen and needed to score 184 to tie the match or 185 to win. They only managed 138 all out


----------



## Ceist Beag (3 Mar 2011)

It's quite simple really horusd. Here's a handy one pager on it. http://www.ehow.com/list_6707565_cricket-positions-rules.html

184 all out means they scored 184 runs and all (well 10 of the team of 11) are now out (either bowled out, lbw or ball is caught in midair). Sure we'll all be experts by the end of the world cup!


----------



## horusd (3 Mar 2011)

Thanks RonanC & Ceist Beag...okay, it's not as baffling as I 1st thought. My local Pakistani store assistant was trying to explian it to me as well. As for Ireland's win, some bloke on the radio said it was the equivalent of England beating Ireland in Hurling ... sweet, sweet, sweet. (Hope they don't take up hurling).


----------



## Yorrick (3 Mar 2011)

Roll on the Croquet World Cup


----------



## RonanC (3 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> As for Ireland's win, some bloke on the radio said it was the equivalent of England beating Ireland in Hurling ... sweet, sweet, sweet. (Hope they don't take up hurling).



I would say its more like the Faroe Islands beating England in football or Italy beating The All Blacks in rugby (all in competitive matches)


----------



## horusd (3 Mar 2011)

Yorrick said:


> Roll on the Croquet World Cup


 
Lol! And after that lawn bowls


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Mar 2011)

RonanC said:


> I would say its more like the Faroe Islands beating England in football


Having been 3-0 down at half time and winning 4-3!!


----------



## DB74 (4 Mar 2011)

It's a real shame that Canada didn't beat Pakistan yesterday. We could do with the other associates showing the ICC that they belong at the tournament. Ireland would appear to be the best of the Associate nations (based on last 2 WCs) but are probably going to be denied a place at the next WC.


----------



## RonanC (6 Mar 2011)

Got up nice and early this morning thinking the Ireland and India match would on... No, its England and SA  But its fantastic bowling from England after a poor batting innings. 

Ireland, after losing two very early wickets again today are pushing on nicely, 121 for 2 after 26 overs.

edit: 122 for 3. The commentators curse strikes again  Niall O'Brien goes for a respectable 46.


----------



## RonanC (6 Mar 2011)

I'm afraid to say it, but could we really beat India??? Paddy Power has us at 9/2 and India have lost their big hitters and are struggling against our world class bowlers


----------



## DB74 (11 Mar 2011)

The Boys in Green putting it up to the Windies today. 99 needed off 77 balls with 7 wickets in hand.


----------



## DB74 (11 Mar 2011)

Typical - Joyce went just as I typed the above


----------



## Sunny (11 Mar 2011)

DB74 said:


> Typical - Joyce went just as I typed the above


 
I noticed. And then they lost the next one after you typed the above so stop typing!!


----------



## PaddyW (11 Mar 2011)

215-9 now, Game over methinks


----------



## DB74 (15 Mar 2011)

Sssshhhhhh!


----------



## Sunny (15 Mar 2011)

Looks like another top drawer bowling performance this morning.


----------



## DB74 (28 Jun 2011)

We're in!

[broken link removed]


----------

